
Ask HN: Read, Watch or Listen? - stevofolife
Hey. Do you read texts, watch videos or listen to audio? If so, which method is the most effective to learn something? Effective as in real understanding and complete retention. In addition, are there others ways to learn?
======
jaredtn
I’ve found reading to deliver the longest-term benefits. When I read, I can
sit in a quiet room for hours just soaking up information. Video and audio
tends to be more click-baity.

